# brass Bisley



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

John Gallagher fitted the gripframe, hammer and trigger and then I sent the grip frame off to Klamath River for the koa grips and the medallions. The grips are just wow... Koa is awesome and I think goes very well with the brass. Very deep grain in the sunlight, almost a 3D effect.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That sure is a beauty. Love the old single action cowboy guns. Good luck with yours.:smt023


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

That is a gorgeous gun, I was pretty set on a super blackhawk until I saw the Bisley. I like the trigger guard alot more than the one on the sbh.


----------



## G2 (Aug 14, 2008)

I've been looking for a Blackhawk Bisley in .357 and yours is quite handsom. Let me know if you ever hear of anyone "needing" to find a new home for theirs.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

The .357 Bisleys occasionally appear on the on-line auctions. Found one localy before this one at a local shop for a really good price and grabbed it. The host fro this one was just a beater I got at the same shop and it had "host" all over it. Keep your eyes open and you'll find one - or make it a project of your own.


----------

